# Had to put down a Rooster



## redmaples

You know if I didn't raise and process my own meat birds I wouldn't have been able to do it. 

The other day I to remove one of my roosters from the run. Since I mixed the birds last week he has picked on different birds very serverly. He is a 5 month old partidge Rock and the hens are an easter egger who was a little bigger could hold her own and a Silver spangled hamburg which are smaller (but fast) and he just picked on them something awe-ful. So I separated him gave him 3 day to cool off put him back he was OK for while went back the hamburg had no feathers left on the back of her head and a few blood spots and he was chasing her around the coop and run. that was it for me. Too bad he was turning out to be a beautiful bird. I guess sometimes you get an agressive one that is just too rough on the hens. 
I still have the Rhode Island red, he is very gentle with the hens and has a great disposition with people as well. There seems to be much less tension with the whole flock since he (his name was Jim) was taken away. 

Its never an easy thing to do.


----------



## Energyvet

That's my biggest concern about getting chickens. I've euthanized animals, but I've never killed a chicken an eaten it. That's a big worry for me.


----------



## oakwood

You did the right thing for the sake of your flock . 
No, it is never easy . 
I do all the culling here , my husband will not kill any animal . 
So i have to kill any sick , nasty natured , etc birds .
Sometimes you just cannot wait for a vet .


----------



## tigereyesblue76

If you don't mind me asking, how did you do it.? I am only asking as one of my fave girls Penny had all her insides hanging out of her bum and we thought the best thing for her was to put her down, I could not do it but my partner did, but not having done it before he was not sure on the most humane way.. Much appreciated if anyone could let me know.


----------



## 7chicks

So sorry Redmaples. Not an easy decision to have to make. =(


----------



## redmaples

I will send you a private message its really no secret but from my experience its the fasted and most humane way even though there is really nothing humane about killing!!! You can also look up videos on you tube as well, they have them on there. Also one of my newest heros is Joel Salatin...The farmer from food inc. He actually shows them processing chickens in the movie basically thats how I do mine as well. just a much different set-up. But I don't sell mine they are just for my family. I actually decided to start raising chickens for meat shortly after watching that movie.


----------



## Sundancers

tigereyesblue76 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how did you do it.? I am only asking as one of my fave girls Penny had all her insides hanging out of her bum and we thought the best thing for her was to put her down, I could not do it but my partner did, but not having done it before he was not sure on the most humane way.. Much appreciated if anyone could let me know.


My Grandma would wring their neck, I on the other hand never had the nack for that so I use a axe/hatchet.

Quick and easy ...


----------



## cogburn

Agreed Sundancers, sharp hatchet and a stump, 2 nails about 2" apart bent in slightly, many don't care for the "show" afterwards, flopping and all, so if company is around I keep a modified traffic safety cone, the orange ones, nearby and it's a lot less "graffic".. To the squeamish city folks.


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Thanks guys... I do remember way back in high school in horticulture class, my teacher picked me out to witness a culling of a chicken, head cut off with an axe, I was mortified and still to this day I remember it clearly and I often wonder why he picked me out of all the class to watch.... But thanks again guys!!


----------



## tigereyesblue76

Thank you redmaples for your message, much appreciated..


----------



## TerryQui

I have butchered many to eat, cornish x that were not at my farm. There are some of my girls that I know I won't be able to do that to and don't want to think about the time when they are too old to lay. I guess it is just a matter of relationship.


----------



## Roslyn

I am not sure how I'll put down the next one that needs it. My husband was my go to guy. Then he just stopped and he can't do it anymore. He was never comfortable with hands on holding them down and using a hatchet, so he would shoot them with the 22 and after they were done flopping then he would either bury them or butcher them depending on what they were killed for.

Something happened along the way and he won't do it now. That's why I have 6 roosters, he was going to butcher the two when they were 14 weeks, he even had a vacation that gave him plenty of time off, but he didn't do it, and he wouldn't tell me why.

I had an injured hen about 9 months ago, and my son took care of her for me, but I didn't prepare him enough for what happens after they are dead and he was freaked out to his toes. He has taken care of many a groundhog for me, but this was somehow very different for him.

So, now I have no one to turn to. In the beginning my husband was the one that wanted to fill the freezer with chicken, and we have only eaten a few that we raised. I would like to cull out some old hens for young ones, but the only way left to do it is to give them to people who will eat them and humanely butcher them. I've lost a few of my three year olds to basic old hen burnout, but as for culling, I'm on my own.

I'm not very good with the 22 rifle, maybe I would do better with a small handgun, but I don't know about the hatchet, I don't think I'm there yet.

One of the first things that I tell newbie chicken keepers who gush and goo-goo over their new peeps is: *Be prepared with how you will cull an injured or sick chicken. No matter how much you love them the day will come when you will need to put one down. You may say now that you will never kill one of your animals, but if it is injured past simple doctoring you will have to be able to put the poor thing out of its misery. You have to take off the rose colored glasses to reality and have a plan in place. It isn't easy, it never gets easy.*


----------



## redmaples

Well my other rooster must have learned from the other how to be a jerk!!! He is a RI red but he is great with me. too bad he is picking on the same hamburg poor thing!!! She's one of my most consistant layers and didn't lay for 3 days I took him out yesterday morning and there was an egg from her last night(she's the only one that lays a small white egg) but He can stay he just will be outside the run and coupe I just have to build him a little rooster house that he can stay in. try to get that done this week sometime. He is a really friendly guy though. likes his waddle rubbled!!!


----------



## redmaples

Roslyn said:


> I am not sure how I'll put down the next one that needs it. My husband was my go to guy. Then he just stopped and he can't do it anymore. He was never comfortable with hands on holding them down and using a hatchet, so he would shoot them with the 22 and after they were done flopping then he would either bury them or butcher them depending on what they were killed for.
> 
> Something happened along the way and he won't do it now. That's why I have 6 roosters, he was going to butcher the two when they were 14 weeks, he even had a vacation that gave him plenty of time off, but he didn't do it, and he wouldn't tell me why.
> 
> I had an injured hen about 9 months ago, and my son took care of her for me, but I didn't prepare him enough for what happens after they are dead and he was freaked out to his toes. He has taken care of many a groundhog for me, but this was somehow very different for him.
> 
> So, now I have no one to turn to. In the beginning my husband was the one that wanted to fill the freezer with chicken, and we have only eaten a few that we raised. I would like to cull out some old hens for young ones, but the only way left to do it is to give them to people who will eat them and humanely butcher them. I've lost a few of my three year olds to basic old hen burnout, but as for culling, I'm on my own.
> 
> I'm not very good with the 22 rifle, maybe I would do better with a small handgun, but I don't know about the hatchet, I don't think I'm there yet.
> 
> One of the first things that I tell newbie chicken keepers who gush and goo-goo over their new peeps is: *Be prepared with how you will cull an injured or sick chicken. No matter how much you love them the day will come when you will need to put one down. You may say now that you will never kill one of your animals, but if it is injured past simple doctoring you will have to be able to put the poor thing out of its misery. You have to take off the rose colored glasses to reality and have a plan in place. It isn't easy, it never gets easy.*


Very True!!! couldn't have said it better myself.

Get a cone they are restrained and can't flop around!!! they don't freak out and its over in 15 sec. I got mine from randallburkey.com I think it was $29 I have 3. check them out they have lots of stuff there. I also get my red meat birds from there as well. they are out of texas


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you Redmsples. I need that cone too. Now I know where to go.


----------



## 513

Great advice there guys. I know after hatching we have a couple of boys that we won't want to keep, I have them advertised for a new home, but know if they don't go before they're 16 17 weeks then it will be the table for them. Hard for me to swallow but I know it will need to be done. If anybody has any links to any favourite you tube vids or any websites please share them with us. Thank you


----------



## Energyvet

A video on here under the meat thread.


----------



## Jim

I had to cul a chick a week ago, I just kept telling myself it was a fish I had caught and was cleaning.


----------



## Happeesupermom

I saw a video on YouTube of a "chicken lady" (I believe she calls herself that) very humanely & calmly culls her chickens. She walks through every step and the whole thing is very peaceful & calm. I will post a link if I can find it again.


----------



## Happeesupermom

I found it! Here's the link: 




It's a respectful & peaceful chicken harvesting. THIS is how I want to do it, when the time comes!


----------



## 513

Happeesupermom said:


> I found it! Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a respectful & peaceful chicken harvesting. THIS is how I want to do it, when the time comes!


Excellent video. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BootedBantam

Roslyn said:


> .
> 
> One of the first things that I tell newbie chicken keepers who gush and goo-goo over their new peeps is: *Be prepared with how you will cull an injured or sick chicken. No matter how much you love them the day will come when you will need to put one down. You may say now that you will never kill one of your animals, but if it is injured past simple doctoring you will have to be able to put the poor thing out of its misery. You have to take off the rose colored glasses to reality and have a plan in place. It isn't easy, it never gets easy.*


I do not think I could ever cull a chicken. Maybe? With time and experience. But right now, NO. I did find a local company that will do it for me, if I ever need to use them. I also found a chicken friend to call in case of emergency.

Even though I love my rooster, he has been acting funny lately. I think being prepared is important in chicken keeping. I also aquired a small dog kennel to use for sick birds. There is a lot to learn in chickenland!!


----------



## BigECart

I am thinking about building a guillotine. I would be more comfortable with a "close your eyes and pull the trigger" device. I googled 'chicken guillotine' and surprisingly saw a lot of people have had the same idea.


----------



## patlet

redmaples said:


> You know if I didn't raise and process my own meat birds I wouldn't have been able to do it.
> 
> The other day I to remove one of my roosters from the run. Since I mixed the birds last week he has picked on different birds very serverly. He is a 5 month old partidge Rock and the hens are an easter egger who was a little bigger could hold her own and a Silver spangled hamburg which are smaller (but fast) and he just picked on them something awe-ful. So I separated him gave him 3 day to cool off put him back he was OK for while went back the hamburg had no feathers left on the back of her head and a few blood spots and he was chasing her around the coop and run. that was it for me. Too bad he was turning out to be a beautiful bird. I guess sometimes you get an agressive one that is just too rough on the hens.
> I still have the Rhode Island red, he is very gentle with the hens and has a great disposition with people as well. There seems to be much less tension with the whole flock since he (his name was Jim) was taken away.
> 
> Its never an easy thing to do.


After many lessons learned, we have found that the most humane (read efficient, effective and quick) to kill a bird was to snatch up the fowl by its feet and quickly hold or hang upside down. A bird's blood preserve is greatly affected by gravity and being inverted causes a natural soporific. A relaxed bird and a sharp deep cut of the neck causes death within seconds without running and distress. They will flap a bit but a killing cone or a corner cut plastic bag keeps everything neat. Head chopping makes meat tough and is rather gruesome to watch as the bird flaps around headless.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> That's my biggest concern about getting chickens. I've euthanized animals, but I've never killed a chicken an eaten it. That's a big worry for me.


 the 1st time you feel "funny" about it 
sort of like something isn't rite
after that the 2nd time it's not as tough
i just talk to the roo & say
"today is your day"
then i do the job
it's quick then it's over


----------



## Energyvet

Thank piglet.


----------



## brojrm

You did what you had to. I put a rooster down a while back he would not leave the wife and kids alone. We are gearing up to hatch and process our own here. It will be a new thing but I have hunted and fished off and on most of my life.


----------



## Jim

brojrm said:


> You did what you had to. I put a rooster down a while back he would not leave the wife and kids alone. We are gearing up to hatch and process our own here. It will be a new thing but I have hunted and fished off and on most of my life.


My first round I did, I kept telling myself "it's just a fish". That seemed to help. Was strange eating him, but, was good, and I will be doing it again. I want to get a kill cone though, I think, for the next time.


----------



## Wazza

Heard someone say once that if we had to kill our own meat we would eat less meat. Having said that , I have known a lot of farmers that do process their own meat and eat a hell of a lot, so I suppose you can get used to it. Still, I would not like to have to do away with one of my egg laying girls as there is quite an attatchment. Same with any pet I suppose


----------



## jn4

Had a fox to rough up a cpl birds the past few days.....Well old foghorn wasnt going to make it,...

I put him down with a .22LR.....extremely fast and no frills........instant...the bird didnt suffer,...but I felt bad for allowing the predator attack on my birds. The rooster took the shaft for my short-comings.

Not a real good day....but learn the lessons
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## KeyMan

The traffic cone is sounding more and more like a very useful tool.


----------



## piglett

Wazza said:


> Heard someone say once that if we had to kill our own meat we would eat less meat. Having said that , I have known a lot of farmers that do process their own meat and eat a hell of a lot, so I suppose you can get used to it. Still, I would not like to have to do away with one of my egg laying girls as there is quite an attatchment. Same with any pet I suppose


 you do get used to it ,if you don't name them & you know from the start that they will go to camp then it's not as hard.

piglett


----------



## Energyvet

I had the same issue raising orphan kittens. Out of the 100's I raised I only kept 4 that I still have today. Granted I didn't eat them, but as long as I knew the rules, I could compartmentalise the emotion and attachment.


----------



## catlady6200

I found the best way to kill a chicken is to have a large funnel with a large hole, big enough to put a chicken head through, and nail it to the side of the coop with a large bucket under it. Just put the chicken in the funnel. legs up, and cut off the head with a very sharp knife. Let them bleed out and then you just dress them out. No flopping about for me. We used this method on the ranch when I was young.


----------



## Energyvet

Yes. I've heard and seen the chicken cone is the best option.


----------



## jn4

I slaughter "Meat Birds" twice a year......the cone works ok if you only do 1 or 2 birds...I normaly take down 10 to 12 each time. I rope their legs hang em upside down from the process rack on the barn and just cut the throats......same effect but it allows you to do as many as you want at one time.......the still flop a wee bit but its just a cpl flaps of the wing and thats it........takes about 5 minutes to bleed em out for skinning.
I skin mine...dont want the extra fats or cholesterol. Its easy.......cut around the wing joint,...the hip joint...unbutton his /her shirt and pants........and like a rabbit...just pull the skin and feathers off at the same time. Much faster than hot water plucking. Normally I can skin 2 to 3 birds before my Wife can dip and pluck 1.........in warm weather you really need to work fast to keep bacteria and germs to a minimum
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon"><img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------

